# Something new in Burlington?



## Greg (Jun 11, 2009)

Check out the far southwest corner of this map:

http://www.bikerag.com/images/MAPS/CT/ct_nassahegon_map_by_numbers.jpg

Notice that navy blue track that heads out past Marsh Pond. Some of that looks very "twisty-like". Time for an exploratory?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting.  I know right where that comes out to.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Interesting.  I know right where that comes out to.



That's part of the intrigue. That "trailhead" in Terryville would be very close to me.


----------



## big oz (Jun 11, 2009)

That is the trail that goes to Tory's Den.  Parts of that are scary to walk, let alone ride a bike.  Applachian trail type stuff.  Good luck


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 12, 2009)

Get out your freeride bikes, wimps.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2009)

big oz said:


> That is the trail that goes to Tory's Den.  Parts of that are scary to walk, let alone ride a bike.  Applachian trail type stuff.  Good luck



So pretty much unrideable, huh? Found some more info on Tory's Den and the Mile of Ledges section of the Tunxis. Based on these pics, it looks pretty damn rugged:

http://www.meetup.com/Hartford-Area-Hiking/de/photos/609279/8552358/#8552358

Kinda like those hike-a-bike sections down in Sessions Woods. Bummer. I was hoping that would be a good way to access Nass from a parking spot closer to home. Looks like an exploratory in there would just be slow-going and frustrating...


----------

